

Are Google,Apple,MS *still* collecting our GPS data – and does the NSA know? - lifeisstillgood
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/networking/how-google-and-everyone-else-gets-wi-fi-location-data/1664

======
lifeisstillgood
Came across this older post (2011) - but that's 2 years before Mr Snowden's
revelations. So, if Google knows what GPS and which SSIDs I have been standing
next to for the past few years, does the NSA as well?

Or is this just "yeah, they do, weren't you paying attention".

